# Bonne idée

## R2

Je me lance dans gentoo alors evidemment qu'un forum, ce serait pas mal ...

 :Razz: 

----------

## pjp

Moved from Gentoo Forums Feedback (looks French to me).

----------

## DuF

effectivement, ça "look french"  :Wink: 

----------

## arlequin

C'est 'fashion' à mort les forums !!   :Cool: 

Chaipa pour vous, mais moi j'ai parcourus d'autres forums (aussi divers que variés), et à mon goût celui de la gentoo est vraiment bien...

Enfin, je dis ça parce que j'ai été choqué devant celui de hardware.fr qui me paraît vraiment... tout pourri!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

ps: merci phpBB...   :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

celui de hardware.fr tu le trouves pourri pourquoi ?

pour la forme et pour ce qui y est posté ?

----------

## pascall

Le gentoo-forum est vraiment tres bon : bien gere par les moderateurs, mais en plus les participants ici sont vraiment competents. A date, quasiment tous mes problemes relies a la gentoo ont ete resolus grace a ces forums (sauf mon probleme de fontes, mais j avoue qu avec celui la je pose tout un challenge).

En passant salut aux petits francais qui sont restes la bas en France (moi j ai quitte y a 5 ans...).

----------

## DuF

Et le Québec c'est bien ?

J'ai un pote au Québec et il arrête pas de me parler des filles de là bas  :Smile: 

----------

## pascall

Ouais le Quebec c est "ben le fun"... Non blague a part Montreal est une ville tres agreable. Par contre point de vue architecture c est sur c est pas Paris... 

Mais vient faire un tour, tu verras y a pas mal de choses interessantes  :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

héhé t'es pas le premier à me le dire  :Wink: 

----------

## arlequin

J. homme informat. passion. linux ch. j. f. quebecoise. Contactez DuF sur forums.gentoo.org  :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

oh ça a été si visible que ça ma pensée ?

lol  :Wink: 

----------

## pascall

Bah DuF je dois avouer que c etait pas mal evident oui...

Au fait comment est le marche du trvail par chez nous dans le domaine informatique ? On sait jamais si je decidais de refaire la traversee de l atlantique...Lol

----------

## DuF

bah moi je cherche du travail actuellement, mais j'ai une grosse lacune => pas d'expérience (hormis les stages).

A chaque fois on me dit, on préfèrerait qqn avec 4 ou 5 ans d'expérience... enfin bon

En gros il y a du travail, mais c'est plus comme avant, c'est plus la fête, maintenant il faut chercher du travail, avant ça venait tout seul  :Smile: 

----------

## -JeaN-

Expérience ou diplôme(s)

Autant dire que tu as sois le choix de te lancer dans le monde du travail, ou dans le monde des études ( si tu as des parents qui aident biensur lol )

A 23 ans j'ai un poste d'ingénieur en developement, acquis par expérience car j'ai que bac+2.

Je compte passer un diplome d'ingénieur en cours du soir, mais bon ce sera en septembre prochain lol ... Dur Dur  :Smile: 

Vous savez quels sont les pays qui cherchent des informaticiens ? Moi j'en connais un tout près de la France : Allemagne. D'après des statistiques ( mon ex copine était allemande, c'est comme ça que je l'ai appris ) ils cherchent des milliers de developpeur / administrateurs systèmes...

Le seul truc qui me bloque c'est la langue  :Confused:  Et je risque pas d'apprendre l'allemand de si tôt ... Mais à priori l'anglais devrais suffir pour communiquer  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## arlequin

Mouaip... pour l'Allemagne, c'est cool pour les Alsaciens (comme moi)... en ce qui concerne la langue, pas si on reste assez près du Rhin, on trouve pas mal de boîte allemande où la majorité des gens sont... français (et de se fait parle notre muttersprache). J'ai un pote qui fait un stage à Kehl (5minutes de Strasbourg) et les gens parlent plus le français que la langue de Goethe.

Sinon, il paraît qu'au Quebec il y aurait des opportunité d'emplois... mais en même temps, faut franchir l'Atlantique (mais c'est jouable, j'ai un pote qui s'appelle Christophe qui l'a fait).

J'ajouterai juste que je souhaite beaucoup de chance à -Jean-. Les cours du soir, ce n'est pas aussi évident que ça... mais si on s'accroche... Certains appellent ça l'"Ecole du Courage". Mais c'est vraiment apprécié à un entretien...

ps: celui qui a compris ma vanne douteuse 5 lignes plus... est vraiment fort   :Wink: 

----------

## -JeaN-

Merci beaucoup  :Smile: 

Je me prendrais un appart pas loin comme ça j'aurais aucun problème pour y aller après le boulot  :Smile: 

Par contre j'ai pas compris ta vanne car je ne l'ai même pas vu  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## DuF

oué non mais elle était pas intéressante sa vanne   :Wink: 

----------

## pascall

Heu... on se calme et on recommence... apres avoir relu 3 fois le message de arlequin une question existentielle me taraute l esprit : elle est ou la vanne ??? (putain ca fait trop longtemps que je suis parti de France je comprends plus les vannes de mes compatriotes...)

Pour le Quebec meme ici ce n est plus le paradis : quand je suis arrive sur le marche du travail c etait encore ok, je me suis fait embauche par une boite montrealaise. On a ete rachete par les %$$#$ de ricains, un an plus tard ils ont rappatrie chez eux LA technologie qui les interessait et ils ont flushe les 150 personnes qui travaillaient a montreal... C est juste un exemple mais depuis 2001 le marche du travail ici n est pas extraordinaire non plus.

----------

## DuF

euh faut pas dire du mal des ricains, rien qu'a voir le thread enflammé sur "pourquoi les français veulent pas de la guerre", moi à ta place je me méfierai  :Smile: 

Sinon Mr Sylvestre va venir s'occuper de ton cas  :Wink: 

Ah tu ne connais peut être pas Mr Sylvestre, c'est la marionnette des guignols qui dirigent le monde car la marionnette de Double U est pas très maline... enfin bon en ce moment c'est assez marrant, tout dépend du point de vue et de la situation dans laquelle on est, disons qu'ils arrivent assez bien à restrancrire la situation, enfin bref  :Wink: 

Pour en revenir à ton sujet, ça ne m'étonne pas trop le coup de je pique les idées aux autres, une grosse société américaine informatique spécialisée dans le logiciel (et pleins d'autres trucs) à tendance à faire pareil....

Mais bon chez nous aussi des fois c'est pas mieux (suffit de voir l'actualité en ce moment, et les plans de licenciement massifs....) !

Sinon en ce moment (aujourd'hui j'ai regardé le journal télévisé, ça m'arrive pas souvent, préfère les journaux) et ils arrêtent pas de dire qu'un peu partout où c'est anglosaxon on se paie notre tête, toi qui est de l'autre côté de l'atlantique, tu le vois comment ?

----------

## arlequin

Bon, après une nuit de sommeil je me rends compte que ma vanne était complétement pourrie... donc je ne préfère pas l'expliquer !! 

ps: en fait si, Atlantique -> Chritophe -> Colomb...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## DuF

mais non elle était bien va, enfin bon un petit conseil entre nous, ne la ressort pas en public, sinon c'est le bide assuré   :Very Happy: 

----------

## arlequin

Pfff, tu dis ça pour me faire plaisir !!

----------

## crevette

Elle est un peu trop private, ta "private joke"

----------

## pascall

Ok ok j ai compris la joke...LOL

Pour te repondre DuF ici les quebecois sont pas mal tous unanimes a dire qu il faut a tout prix eviter la guerre. En fait ici les americains ne sont pas tres populaires, surtout depuis que W est arrive au pouvoir. La plupart des gens ici se rendent compte que si on le laisse faire (enfin surtout son administration - lui est trop cretin pour comprendre), on est en train de repartir dans la meme logique qu il y a 70 ans en Europe....

Une bonne lecture en ce moment pour ceux qui comme moi ne portent pas W dans leur coeur : Michael Moore, "Stupid white men"... Excellent, cela prouve qu il y a encore des americains lucides qui voient un peu plus loin que la premiere reserve de petrole venue... Michale Moore, c est le realisateur de "Bowling For Columbine", le plaidoyer contre la libre vente et circulation des armes aux US - mais je ne sais pas si le film est sorti en France. Le bouqin non plus d ailleurs (mais en import on doit le trouver sans probleme ici c est un best seller)

Pour ton autre question je connais bien sur les guignols et M. Sylvestre... LOL je suis parti en 98 alors j ai quand meme ecoute 12 ans de guignols... et de temps en temps je les regarde encore sur le web... 

Arlequin : c est pas grave ca arrive a tout le monde...

----------

## DuF

héhé bon c cool, au moins on passe pas pour des idiots devant tout le monde  :Smile: 

Oué sinon Michael Moore je connais, je n'ai pas pu voir son film au ciné, j'avais prévu, mais personne pour venir avec moi, et moi le ciné tout seul...   :Confused: 

Enfin bon Michael Moore a dit une fois, que si l'on croyait que le pire qu'on avait à craindre des Etats Unis, c'était leurs films, les McDo... on avait encore rien vu, et que si l'on continuait à abandonner notre sécu, nos retraites... on finirait comme eux, je dois dire que j'étais assez d'accord avec ce qu'il a dit !

Je vais essayer de voir si y a moyen de trouver son bouquin, sur Paris qd même on trouve de tout !

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

 *pascall wrote:*   

> Une bonne lecture en ce moment pour ceux qui comme moi ne portent pas W dans leur coeur : Michael Moore, "Stupid white men"... Excellent, cela prouve qu il y a encore des americains lucides qui voient un peu plus loin que la premiere reserve de petrole venue... Michale Moore, c est le realisateur de "Bowling For Columbine", le plaidoyer contre la libre vente et circulation des armes aux US - mais je ne sais pas si le film est sorti en France. Le bouqin non plus d ailleurs (mais en import on doit le trouver sans probleme ici c est un best seller)

 

J'ai vu le film, je l'ai trouvé génial, un très bon plaidoyer contre les armes à feu (bon j'avoue c'était gagné d'avance avec moi)!

Et d'ailleurs il a eu un César hier (je sais plus pour quoi, mais il l'a eu  :Wink: ) et il a fait un beau discours contre la guerre.

Un bon gars ce Michael...

----------

## pascall

Lol Mat,

Justement d apres ce que j ai vu aux infos ici (oui oui a montreal on parle des cesar aussi... lol), il a eu le cesar pour Bowling for Columbine... Excellent tout ca.

----------

## DuF

oui oui je confirme, c'est bien pour ça qu'il l'a eu !

----------

